# McCormicks Iron glue



## sheila (Sep 25, 2005)

Another one of dad's old bottles.  It's about 3 1/4 inches tall. The side seams go all the way to the top. On the bottom is, McCormick's Iron Glue with an M inside a circle after Glue and a 2 between McCormick's and Iron Glue.  I can't get a photo clear enough to show the bottom. Any info on this one? Thanks!


----------



## BottleArchaeologist (Sep 25, 2005)

M in a circle is Maryland Glass Works and has been in use since 1916. So bottle dates post 1916.

 McCormick's is the same as the spice company and they made a lot of different items including Iron Glue. Motto was "Sticks everything but the buyer". 

 It was made from about 1900 till 1920 or so. So the makers mark and the product match.

 Regards,
 BA


----------



## FlwrGrl (Jun 17, 2020)

I just found the same bottle but w/o an M in a circle. Was near an old barn foundation. Used to be quite the estate here in 1800s owned by a dr. or possibly veterinarian who received the land from govt as payment for service in the Civil War. We bought the land about 25 yrs ago. Is this item something in demand by collectors? Where can I find such info? Thanks all!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 17, 2020)

FlwrGrl said:


> I just found the same bottle but w/o an M in a circle. Was near an old barn foundation. Used to be quite the estate here in 1800s owned by a dr. or possibly veterinarian who received the land from govt as payment for service in the Civil War. We bought the land about 25 yrs ago. Is this item something in demand by collectors? Where can I find such info? Thanks all!


Welcome to Antique-bottles. I would have to say it is not worth much. Bottles with label and cap go for $10. Sorry it couldn't be more. Dig a little deeper you may be surprised what you find. Probably a dump somewhere on your property. Unless parts of the property was sold in the past. In that case it might be on the neighbor's land now!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## marygail (Jun 17, 2020)

FlwrGrl said:


> I just found the same bottle but w/o an M in a circle. Was near an old barn foundation. Used to be quite the estate here in 1800s owned by a dr. or possibly veterinarian who received the land from govt as payment for service in the Civil War. We bought the land about 25 yrs ago. Is this item something in demand by collectors? Where can I find such info? Thanks all!





FlwrGrl said:


> I just found the same bottle but w/o an M in a circle. Was near an old barn foundation. Used to be quite the estate here in 1800s owned by a dr. or possibly veterinarian who received the land from govt as payment for service in the Civil War. We bought the land about 25 yrs ago. Is this item something in demand by collectors? Where can I find such info? Thanks all!


I found the same bottle today !!  My property was once owned by a doctor and then a dentist. Have any idea if it had a medicinal use ??


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 18, 2020)

I am not sure about uses in the medical profession. It came in sizes ranging from 1/4 pint to 1 gallon. If I was using it frequently I would have bought the larger sized bottle being more cost effective.  I did see a McCormick's 1939 ad for a free booklet "better results with glue" it contained useful hints for mending, model making and home workshop jobs. Sold at drug stores, hardware stores and 10 cent stores. McCormick's was started on September 2nd 1889 by Willoughby McCormick his staff was 2 girls and one boy. The plant was a 1 Room cellar and back yard operation their motto "make the best-someone will buy it" McCormick's 1st products were flavoring extracts, fruit syrups and juices sold under the B brand and silver medal trademark. Other products at this time were iron glue, "sticks everything but the buyer" and Uncle Sam's nerve and bone liniment "for man or beast". Sold in drug store so I guess doctors and dentists could have been utilizing it. I just found no evidence of that. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## olddude (Apr 15, 2022)

I know this is a old thread but it came up on a search for Iron Glue so I thought I would try it here first. I have a small clear bottle that has the words Iron Glue on the bottom. Under that is a logo I cannot seem to find. It's a capital M, then a small c on top with a line under it then a C. & Co. This is a cork stopper bottle not a screw cap. the neck leans a little to the left. If it would be better to start another post for this let me know.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 16, 2022)

olddude said:


> I know this is a old thread but it came up on a search for Iron Glue so I thought I would try it here first. I have a small clear bottle that has the words Iron Glue on the bottom. Under that is a logo I cannot seem to find. It's a capital M, then a small c on top with a line under it then a C. & Co. This is a cork stopper bottle not a screw cap. the neck leans a little to the left. If it would be better to start another post for this let me know.


Mc Cormick's Iron glue.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------

